# garbled screen with xfree 4.2.99 and radeon (sdr 32mb)

## gruftie

hi...

xfree compiles fine, but when i try to start it, i get only garbage on the screen. and when i switch back, my console also is garbled...

i've tried this with my old gentoo 1.2 and now, installed a fresh 1.4rc2, i have the same problem. so i switched back to xfree 4.2.1-r2 and everything is fine...

sorry, but i haven't a log file, but as i remember, there were no errors in it.

any ideas? does no other radeon user have this problem? maybe it isn't the radeon at all? all is compiled with gcc 3.2.2, kernel-module loads ok...

so where can i start invesigating? it is not 4.3 final, i know, but shouldn't it work?

thanks in advance

daniel

----------

## royger

I have the same problem here

----------

## gruftie

are we really the only guys having this problem? 

maybe it's a general xfree-problem and we should submit a bug-report to xfree? well, i will have a look at the xfree mailinglist...

----------

## royger

I downgraded to XFree86 4.2.1, I hope u can find a solution to this problem  :Smile: 

We may try to submit it to xfree-bugs to know if more people has the same problem. I'm using kernel (ck-2.4.20-r3) built-in Radeon support, drm, dri and opengl, my card is a Radeon 7200 and it works greet with XFree86 4.2.1, you better write the mail, because my english is not very good as you can see.

----------

## Caffeine

I had a very similar experience. The boot up screen was also garbled. X was garbled, but when kdm started up, everything cleared up. But I find X now uses more CPU. It sat at 90% for a while. Seems ok at around 5% at the moment though. I'm using XFree 4.2.99.4

----------

## jammey97

I get the occasional garbled X screen on startup with my Radeon Mobility but I just reboot and it usually fixes it.  However I have noticed that I can't use the Xfree-DRM drivers and xdm/gdm/kdm.  Login works fine but logout locks the system hard.  Kinda odd since just using startx works fine.  And xdm/gdm/kdm work fine if I don't load the DRI driver in XF86Config.

This is all with 4.2.99.4 btw.

I guess the radeon portion needs a bit more work still.

----------

## Caffeine

Actually, I get it using Nvidia GeForce2 MX.

----------

## gruftie

i posted the problem to the xfree mailing list and got the answer, that the problem is known and solved in the actual cvs...

then i searched around the forum and found the following thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31411&highlight=xfree+cvs

downloaded the ebuild, changed the line:

ECVS_BRANCH="xf-4_2_99_4" to

ECVS_BRANCH="xf-4_2_99_902"

which is the latest cvs, put it in my portage_overlay, emerged it and now it works like a charm  :Laughing: 

the only thing not working yet, is the dri acceleration, but i think i can figure this out, because it only seems to be a version conflict with the kernel drm module...

so happy compiling for you...

----------

## gruftie

i got the latest dri-package from dri.sourceforge.net, installed it and everything is fine...dri is working  :Very Happy: 

----------

